# Honda Element



## chivas (Aug 31, 2002)

what says you? looking for something to carry the dog w.o the hassle of putting it in a crate and wedging it into the 5 or the 3.

it's a x-over which is a dime a dozen but i like how the rears are suicide doors and everything the rear folds up to give it a real mini-minivan like space.

anyone has one or drove one? i went looking on the Element's forum and it's going to be biased toward it. i *might* be able to get some less-partical responses here.

thanks!


----------



## Griffoun (Jan 19, 2006)

To be moved to the General Auto forum... 

It's a unique vehicle that dosn't work for everybody. If you find it interesting and useful, it may really work for you, and also beacuse you have taken away other "typical" choices.

Again, for space and fuel efficiency, I'm a fan of the Fit. So it depends on how much "utility" you want.


----------



## chivas (Aug 31, 2002)

Griffoun said:


> To be moved to the General Auto forum...
> 
> It's a unique vehicle that dosn't work for everybody. If you find it interesting and useful, it may really work for you, and also beacuse you have taken away other "typical" choices.
> 
> Again, for space and fuel efficiency, I'm a fan of the Fit. So it depends on how much "utility" you want.


i wonder if the Fit is easier for ingress and egress. that's the big factor. someone suggested the Mazda5 which has sliding doors; a mini-minivan with sliding doors instead of the suicide doors for easier access but to be honest, i'm not a fan of the Japanese Ford however the sliding might out do the suicide


----------



## Bill325Ci (Jul 17, 2002)

chivas said:


> what says you? looking for something to carry the dog w.o the hassle of putting it in a crate and wedging it into the 5 or the 3.
> 
> it's a x-over which is a dime a dozen but i like how the rears are suicide doors and everything the rear folds up to give it a real mini-minivan like space.
> 
> ...


I just bought a CR-V, which I like quite well. The dog should fit quite easily in the back. Have you looked at one?


----------



## chivas (Aug 31, 2002)

Bill325Ci said:


> I just bought a CR-V, which I like quite well. The dog should fit quite easily in the back. Have you looked at one?


neighbor has one and i'm not sure if like the conventional openings. i figure the bigger the opening, the easier to get the dog in and out. plus, the Element looks more roomy eventhough i heard they are built on the same chassis/platform.


----------



## Calliope (Feb 3, 2007)

Ugh the Element is FUGLY... don't get it! How about the FJ Cruiser from Toyota?


----------



## 'Cane (Jun 16, 2003)

Calliope said:


> Ugh the Element is FUGLY... don't get it! How about the FJ Cruiser from Toyota?


+1

I think the CRV is much nicer looking.


----------



## BLT (Jan 30, 2006)

Calliope said:


> Ugh the Element is FUGLY... don't get it! How about the FJ Cruiser from Toyota?


The Element is ugly but functional. Our friends with Elements love them. The fact that you can hose out the interior is a big plus if you live near the beach and own a dog..


----------



## Double-S (Nov 30, 2006)

Calliope said:


> Ugh the Element is FUGLY... don't get it! How about the FJ Cruiser from Toyota?


It's an "Asian" thing.


----------



## Double-S (Nov 30, 2006)

BLT said:


> The Element is ugly but functional. Our friends with Elements love them.


Are they Asian?


----------



## Griffoun (Jan 19, 2006)

Double-S said:


> Are they Asian?


Dare to start another "What's wrong with Asian" thread? :eeps:


----------



## BLT (Jan 30, 2006)

Double-S said:


> Are they Asian?


No.


----------



## Calliope (Feb 3, 2007)

BLT said:


> The Element is ugly but functional. Our friends with Elements love them. *The fact that you can hose out the interior is a big plus *if you live near the beach and own a dog..


I have hear this as well... but function over form... baah


----------



## Griffoun (Jan 19, 2006)

chivas said:


> i wonder if the Fit is easier for *ingress and egress*. that's the big factor. someone suggested the Mazda5 which has sliding doors; a mini-minivan with sliding doors instead of the suicide doors for easier access but to be honest, i'm not a fan of the Japanese Ford however the sliding might out do the suicide


It may not matter much to you, but could be true for your dog.

As for mazda 5, what kind of image do you want to portrait when chicks see you sliding open the mini-minivan to let the dog out?


----------



## SkyDog (Aug 1, 2007)

The Element's boxy shape doesn't bug me like it does some other people, but the interior is VERY plastic-y. I'm sure it makes for easy cleanup (like hosing out the interior), but when I sat in an Element, it felt a lot like sitting in a tiny delivery van with the interior of my 3- & 4-year-old daughters' plastic play fort. It could be a great little car for some people -- it's an impressive hauler for its size -- but it's just not my cup o' tea.

And since the Element has one, allow me to vent about one little pet peeve of mine: I *hate* dash-mounted shifters.

Other cars I might be inclined to check out: Subaru Outback, VW Jetta Sportwagen. I like how the Jetta's nifty rear seats fold down completely flat. With the seats folded down, you've got one big ol' flat cargo area stretching from the back of the driver's seat to the rear hatch. (Your dog would love it.)


----------



## SailinSand (Aug 24, 2007)

BLT said:


> The Element is ugly but functional. Our friends with Elements love them. The fact that you can hose out the interior is a big plus if you live near the beach and own a dog..


+1 :thumbup:'The few friends that I have driving Elements LOVE them! Not sure about the dog factor, but these people are always dealing with dirty bike/triathlon gear. That being said, I don't find Elements of the FJ Cruisers to be ascetically pleasing.


----------



## rivercity (Feb 9, 2008)

SailinSand said:


> +1 :thumbup:'The few friends that I have driving Elements LOVE them! Not sure about the dog factor, but these people are always dealing with dirty bike/triathlon gear. The being said, I don't find Elements of the FJ Cruisers to be ascetically pleasing.


I agree, the friends that I know that have them, absolutely love them, because they are outdoor folks and take there dogs everywhere with them.

Even though they are a box on wheels, but they are fairly good on gas......


----------



## SailinSand (Aug 24, 2007)

rivercity said:


> I agree, the friends that I know that have them, absolutely love them, because they are outdoor folks and take there dogs everywhere with them.
> 
> Even though they are a box on wheels, *but they are fairly good on gas......[/*QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## 02 330Ci (Jun 9, 2008)

wow, I have a 85 ford f-150 on 35" tires that gets 15-16mph, and this truck isnt a little 5.0 engine, I got to say im surprised by the X5's gas mileage.


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

I've rented an Element several times. There are better options.

Positive comments: 
Remove the rear seats and you have a big empty box. 
Easy to clean after the dogs make a muddy mess of it. I don't see the plastic interior as a drawback.

On the not so positive side:

Uncomfortable driving position. You might not notice it on a dealer test drive but the car is quite unpleasant after 45 minutes. 
For a big box, visibility is surprisingly poor. Folded up, the rear seats block the side windows. There are blind spots on the front too.
Control placement is haphazard. Some controls are very hard to reach.
Handling or complete lack thereof.
Power. Absence of.
Driving feel. None.

*Payload capacity is only 680lbs. * You could easily exceed that with 4 adults and no cargo.

Can only tow 1500lbs. X3 will tow 3500.


----------

